# DIY Overflow with NO BOX



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I was looking around some other sites and found this, *an overflow that doesn't use a skimmer box in the tank* . I knocked one together with some spare PVC parts I had hanging around and it actually works! Pretty damn cool setup, if you ask me. Here's a picture of what it looks like and a thread on buillding it.

http://www.3reef.com/forums/i-made/nice-ch...flow-29396.html


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

this concept is great just great i have built and designed a better model one that will pull water from below and above but will stop sipion if the tanks gets low so ill have that crap suck capability with all the protection of not flooding my sump great post great find really opened my eyes

before this i was actully building the whole over flow/skimmer box


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thank thats perfect thanks

toobad there is no clear pvc.


----------

